# What's for dinner?



## Tabitha (Mar 19, 2010)

We just had:

mushroom rice
green salad w/ pesto ranch dressing
fresh melon
crescent rolls

The mushroom rice is sauted' onions, bell peppers, yellow squash & mushrooms (oe whatever is in the crisper) w/ MorningStar Crumbles (vegetarian hamberger meat) & thick cream of mushroom soup all spooned over rice. It's one of those quick & easy meals everyone loves for those nights when I don't realy wanna cook.


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

Grilled salmon and veggies and whatever else I can muster up accompanied by a wonderful moscato di Italia.... Mmm


----------



## Chay (Mar 19, 2010)

After a 10 hour work day it was pizza for us.


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

I love pizza.... Mmmm


----------



## Deda (Mar 19, 2010)

Fosters Grille.  
Too tired to cook.


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

mmmmm Fosters....


----------



## Deda (Mar 19, 2010)

You have Fosters in Fla?

I thought it was a Manassas thing.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm now a redo of Pink Magnolia soap and a few Green Chunk pillars is on order here!!!!
Oh food..................hadn't thought about feeding the family!!!! Why wont they eat soap and then we would all be happy


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> You have Fosters in Fla?
> 
> I thought it was a Manassas thing.



I was thinking of beer but I ve never heard of the restaurant lol


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2010)

We had left-over corned beef & cabbage and Irish soda bread.

IrishLass


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 20, 2010)

Grilled salmon with tagliatelle and blue cheese-white whine sauce with  salad.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Home made chicken vegetable soup with homemade bread rolls and real butter.
Soooo Yummy and there's more left in the pot for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Home made chicken vegetable soup with homemade bread rolls and real butter.
> Soooo Yummy and there's more left in the pot for lunch tomorrow!




be over in a few


----------



## Chay (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL @ Ian... the bottomless pit.


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2010)

precisely


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2010)

> I was thinking of beer


I was thinking beer too. Foster was on my list of little boy names but the hubby said we would not name our child after a beer... lol.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> ChrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's even a few cans of Fosters in the fridge Ian!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Deleted cos of double post


----------



## agriffin (Apr 24, 2010)

Chay said:
			
		

> LOL @ Ian... the bottomless pit.



Hahaha...you can count that he'll be in on a food discussion!  

I made a big pot of this...

http://hundredhealthydinners.blogspot.c ... -soup.html

Tomatillo Soup!  There's plenty left over...

I tried making the bread that Woodi posted about.  I used all wheat flour...it just didn't rise well or seem to taste good so I try it with the regular flour tomorrow.


----------

